# Georgia / TCU (2023 National Championship)



## Silver Britches (Monday at 4:09 PM)

*Georgia* 14-0 / *TCU* 13-1 Game will start at 7:45 p.m. ET on ESPN Further details at this link 

Just a little over 3 hours till kickoff! I was in Walmart earlier and saw an older lady with a G hat on, and wearing a Georgia sweater. She looked to be in her 70s. As I was walking past her I said "GO DAWGS!". I heard her say as I was walking away, "AAAAAAAAAAMEN!"  I know she's ready, how 'bout y'all?

Just more more win to go back-to-back national champions! That'd be so awesome! As long as we had to wait for the last one, we deserve at least 5 in a row, but will happily settle for two.

LET'S GO!!




*GO DAWGS! 
BEAT TCU!*


----------



## hayseed_theology (Monday at 4:13 PM)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 4:23 PM)

GO DAWGS!

I must say, I am a bit worried...if the Dawgs don't come out playing well, TCU could well put up enough points to win...I think it will either be a close game with TCU on top, or a Dawg blowout...

I think TCU is a better team than most think...yes K-State beat them but that was just a good day for the Cats and a bad one for the Frogs...

If Horton pressures Bennett, forcing turnovers, and TCU can protect Duggan I think we have a shootout...

I know the line is 13 in the Dawgs favor with an O/U of 63...if the Dawgs can contain Horton on D and Duggan on O, then I think it is a walk in the park...

Either way, I think the over is easily met...and the Dawgs pull it out for #2 in a row!


----------



## pjciii (Monday at 4:37 PM)

I don't think you can count TCU out. I don't think the Dawgs will cover the spread. I think also that TCU is having a storied season and is Cinderella at the ball. But wanting Georgia to have back to back National Titles. Alot of people don't think TCU has a slobber knocker defense and not big enough on offense. I hope it's a great game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 6:19 PM)

SEC network is covering the lead up to the game pretty good.

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TCU!*


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 6:26 PM)

Nic is a host for the game.


----------



## HermanMerman (Monday at 6:32 PM)

Go Dawgs. Here’s to no injuries, regardless of how the game plays out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 6:37 PM)

I look at this beauty every day!



*GO DAWGS! 
BEAT TCU!*


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 6:41 PM)

Woooo!


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 6:43 PM)

Yeeeeee Hawwwww


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 6:44 PM)

Go Dawgs nervous as always before the game!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 6:52 PM)

Go Dawgs and fight and dominate till the final whistle.


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 6:55 PM)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs and fight and dominate till the final whistle.


Whoop them in the parking lot and throw them on the bus.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:01 PM)

Kirby needs to come out with his foot smashing the throttle through the floor and never take his foot off it!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 7:03 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Kirby needs to come out with his foot smashing the throttle through the floor and never take his foot off it!!!!!


I’m not watching the game. Y’all keep me posted. Trying to fill my last deer tag.


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 7:07 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m not watching the game. Y’all keep me posted. Trying to fill my last deer tag.


Be a good night for it!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 7:09 PM)

Big 0 looks ready to go!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 7:11 PM)

I'm expecting more and different blitzes and some extra LB blitz looks tonight from the defense to make TCU beat them with the run. Kirby Smart is too smart to play to TCU's strength after we've been lit up in the air the past few games. It will mean some  one on one coverages but will allow pressure to be put on Max back there.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Monday at 7:13 PM)

It’s about time!! GO DAWGS! I’ll try and keep up with this thread too. Can’t make any promises though!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:13 PM)

trad bow said:


> Be a good night for it!!


Long as you got a bright enough light!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 7:22 PM)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:25 PM)

Dang Corso scared me for a minute!!!!!


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 7:26 PM)

Let's GO DAWGS !!


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 7:31 PM)

GO DAWGS


----------



## ddgarcia (Monday at 7:33 PM)

Wooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Let get it ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:34 PM)

Go Dawgs keeping their eyes on the prize!!!!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 7:34 PM)

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 7:34 PM)

Go Dawgs let’s get it on!!!!


----------



## Boondocks (Monday at 7:34 PM)

Go Dawgs ! Hunker Down !!!


----------



## JDBrown (Monday at 7:35 PM)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 7:36 PM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 7:36 PM)




----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 7:39 PM)

There’s a sea of red in that stadium! Dawg fans have represented very well, once again! That’s awesome!

LET’S GET IT ON!

*GO DAWGS! 
BEAT TCU!*


----------



## Duff (Monday at 7:40 PM)

Gitty up!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Monday at 7:41 PM)

Go Dawgs, Sic em, Sic em....


----------



## Gbr5pb (Monday at 7:41 PM)

What was that with the anthem?


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 7:41 PM)

Woooo!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 7:41 PM)

Woooooooo hoooooo! I see those Dawg warriors in the tunnel!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Monday at 7:42 PM)

Same as last time..... See y'all about 1145


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 7:42 PM)

I hope Kirby has give ‘em a good pep talk


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 7:42 PM)

Here comes the Dawgs! Time to pop some pads!

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TCU!*


----------



## TomC (Monday at 7:43 PM)

Bennett to Bowers, Bennett to Bowers, Bennett to Bowers!

Rinse and repeat all night long!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 7:45 PM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:45 PM)

Dang it guys and girls I am nervous as I have ever been!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 7:45 PM)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 7:45 PM)

Here we go! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hunter922 (Monday at 7:46 PM)

LET'S GO HUNT


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:46 PM)

Alright Defense time to shine!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 7:47 PM)

Ha.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:47 PM)

Whoop whoop


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 7:47 PM)

2nd and 15


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 7:47 PM)

I don't like the commentators


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 7:48 PM)

Expect some nerves from both sides this early in the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:48 PM)

Come on Defense pressure


----------



## Geffellz18 (Monday at 7:48 PM)

I’ll be trolling along here…


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 7:48 PM)

3 and out.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:48 PM)

Let's go Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:49 PM)

greendawg said:


> 3 and out.


Gonna go ahead and say it!!!

I hate Hulu!!!!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 7:50 PM)

RUN. THE. DANG. BALL.


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 7:50 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Gonna go ahead and say it!!!
> 
> I hate Hulu!!!!



I'm sorry man.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:50 PM)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## walukabuck (Monday at 7:50 PM)

2 rotten throws to wide open receivers geeze not a good start. At least they were open I guess. Don't matter gonna be a massacre anyway


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 7:51 PM)

More nerves, like I said.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:51 PM)

Let's go Offense


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:51 PM)

Whoooo


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:52 PM)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 7:52 PM)

Throw the bomb!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:53 PM)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Mike 65 (Monday at 7:53 PM)

Need to settle down them nerves


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 7:54 PM)

TD Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 7:54 PM)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS Bennett with the keep and score!

Dawgs on top 7-0 in the 1st

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:55 PM)

Whoop whoop


----------



## bullgator (Monday at 7:55 PM)

Put Beck in!!!


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 7:55 PM)

Bennett smooth run


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 7:55 PM)

Stequavious Bennett!


----------



## walukabuck (Monday at 7:55 PM)

Good night can't find 4 good teams for a playoff and want to add 8 more stupid.


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 7:55 PM)

Sweet !!

GO DAWGS


----------



## bluedog71 (Monday at 7:55 PM)

What a call. The camera man was fooled… I’d go back to that later for sure.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:56 PM)

Now time for the defense to shine again!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 7:56 PM)

Anyone else feel their heart rate up? These dang stupid football games are shedding years off me.


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 7:57 PM)

walukabuck said:


> Good night can't find 4 good teams for a playoff and want to add 8 more stupid.


Sleep well


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 7:57 PM)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:57 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Anyone else feel their heart rate up? These dang stupid football games are shedding years off me.


Yes sir! I to am feeling it


----------



## Hunter922 (Monday at 7:58 PM)

Go get it ...


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 7:58 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Yes sir! I to am feeling it


Me too I hope it’s not just gas


----------



## LEGHORN (Monday at 7:58 PM)

Fooled everyone!


----------



## bullgator (Monday at 7:59 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Anyone else feel their heart rate up? These dang stupid football games are shedding years off me.


Too much Viagra?


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 7:59 PM)

Split screen sux and loudmouths commentary.


----------



## James12 (Monday at 7:59 PM)

This isn't even fair.  Will be over quickly.


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 7:59 PM)

Sack lunch


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 7:59 PM)

Sacked! Eat, Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:59 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:00 PM)

Oh My


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:00 PM)

That run was open vs TOSU and Bennett didn't take it.  I'm glad it was fixed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:01 PM)

Was not holding.


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:01 PM)

Fumble Dawgs ball!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:01 PM)

Fuuuuuuumble! I Dawgs ball!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 8:01 PM)

Wooooo!


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 8:01 PM)

Wooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:02 PM)

Dawg ball.


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 8:02 PM)

Them bammers crying cause they ain’t playing the frawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:02 PM)

Whoop


----------



## marlin (Monday at 8:02 PM)

Very very bad call by the ref on the holding call


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:03 PM)

Roll dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:03 PM)

What a catch!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:03 PM)

Go Offense


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:04 PM)

Dawgs needs 7 here. Don't settle for 3.


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:04 PM)

We need this TD


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:04 PM)

Let's go Offense


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:05 PM)

TCU with the stand.


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 8:05 PM)

Looks like this is going to be a slaughter.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Monday at 8:05 PM)

Congrats Dawgs on back to back


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:05 PM)

Field goal Dawgs

10-0 good guys!

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TCU!*


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:06 PM)

Come on Pods


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:06 PM)

TCU is playing their tails off.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:06 PM)

Come on Defense get the ball back again!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:07 PM)

Would’ve like 7 there, but at least we got points off the turnover. Gotta cash in on those.


----------



## Duff (Monday at 8:07 PM)

Don’t let up Dawgs!


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:08 PM)

A lot of ball game left v


----------



## bluedog71 (Monday at 8:09 PM)

Let’s go “D”


----------



## jaydawg (Monday at 8:10 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> A lot of ball game left v


Thought u was huntin?


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:10 PM)

The toads have come from behind like 3 or 4 times to win!!!! 

Defense has to stay tough!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:11 PM)

I knew that could come.


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:11 PM)

That was bad.  Completely lost him.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:11 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 8:11 PM)

Busted coverage there and a good Frog step...


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:12 PM)

We don't need any injuries


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:12 PM)

Come on Defense hold them!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 8:13 PM)

Defensive backs coach needs to learn his job right quick like


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:13 PM)

Come on Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:13 PM)

Settle down Defense and stop them


----------



## toolmkr20 (Monday at 8:13 PM)

I think that may have been one of those “designed” injuries.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:13 PM)

Dawgs secondary gotta do better than that. Need more of a pass rush and give their QB something to think about. Don’t let him build his confidence after that long pass.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:14 PM)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:15 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:15 PM)

They made that look too easy.


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 8:15 PM)

Dawgs???


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:15 PM)

Td TCU

10-7 Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:15 PM)

Dang


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:16 PM)

Alright Offense come back and answer!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:17 PM)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:17 PM)

Let's go Offense


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 8:20 PM)

So far Stetson has plenty of time...also making fast plays...


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:21 PM)

Let's go Offense


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 8:21 PM)

TCU cheerleaders do not look like Frogs...


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:22 PM)

TD Ladd!!Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:22 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 8:22 PM)

Wow McConkey wide OPEN


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:22 PM)

TD Daaaaaawgs!

17-7 Dawgs

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 8:22 PM)

Wooooooooo


----------



## bluedog71 (Monday at 8:22 PM)

That’s what I’m talking about!!! TD DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:23 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Come on Offense


TD dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:24 PM)

Alright Defense man up and get the ball back!!!!!


----------



## marlin (Monday at 8:25 PM)

Great catch by McConky


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:25 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:25 PM)

TCU pushing the Dawgs around on those runs.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:25 PM)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 8:26 PM)

Time to start putting more pressure on Max. We don't want this close at all.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:26 PM)

Let's go Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:26 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:27 PM)

We need a sack


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:27 PM)

Needed that sack


----------



## dwhee87 (Monday at 8:27 PM)

Sack!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:27 PM)

Sacked! Eat, Big Dawg! EEEEEEEEAT!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:27 PM)

Let's go Defense


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 8:28 PM)

Coverage sack!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:28 PM)

Get fired up Defense!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 8:28 PM)

Let's go D. Looking strong


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:29 PM)

Get the ball back Defense


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 8:29 PM)

Good start but TCU showed they could capitalize on mistakes so we just don't have to make those mistakes. Work the system!


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:30 PM)

I'm hoping Duggan forces one and gets picked.


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 8:30 PM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:30 PM)

*2nd qtr*


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:30 PM)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:31 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:31 PM)

Holding!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 8:32 PM)




----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:32 PM)

Hmm no flag


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 8:32 PM)

greendawg said:


> Holding!!!


Refs needs glasses


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Monday at 8:32 PM)

Meaner than a Junk Yard Dawg.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:32 PM)

Come on Stet lead them down field again


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 8:33 PM)

greendawg said:


> TCU is playing their tails off.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:33 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:33 PM)

Our backs have the speed to run outside, but they chose to run in side mostly. Get some toss sweeps going to take advantage of our speedsters.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:34 PM)

Boweeeeeeerrrrrrrs!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:35 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:35 PM)

AD Mitchell got mugged


----------



## marlin (Monday at 8:35 PM)

That’s 3 calls missed


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 8:36 PM)

Looks like it's on 2 espn channels.

One doesn't have the split screen and it has a LOT better commentary.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:36 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:36 PM)

Bennett laying it all on the line.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:36 PM)

LOL Bennett is a baller!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 8:36 PM)

Forced that 3rd down throw but good to see the refs letting them play.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:36 PM)

Stet!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:37 PM)

Mercy sakes


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:37 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:38 PM)

That’s Daijun “Mustard” Edwards!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:38 PM)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 8:38 PM)

The pressure relief guys are doing good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:39 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Our backs have the speed to run outside, but they chose to run in side mostly. Get some toss sweeps going to take advantage of our speedsters.


Good call. Big boys getting tired.


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 8:39 PM)

Bennett


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:39 PM)

TD Daaaaaaawgs

24-7 Savages

*GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES! 
 *


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:39 PM)

7 mo


----------



## TomC (Monday at 8:39 PM)

BOOM


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 8:39 PM)

Dawgs are rolling...


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:39 PM)

Big boys are getting real tired.


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 8:40 PM)

Dang it boys.  I had eye surgery right before Christmas and some nights this computer messes me up and it's doing it now, so I'm resting my eyes for few.  I'll be back in a while.  Td Dawgs!!! Keep it going guys!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 8:40 PM)

Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 8:40 PM)

This gonna get ugly..


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:40 PM)

Keep on keeping on Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 8:40 PM)

That's my DAWGS


----------



## dwhee87 (Monday at 8:40 PM)

Woot! Woot! Dawgs are rollin'!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 8:41 PM)

Good drive. Show them we can do what we want at will.


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 8:41 PM)

I believe the Mailman is going to deliver today!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 8:41 PM)

Raylander said:


> This gonna get ugly..


TCU looks tired on D already...


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:41 PM)

Alright Defense get the ball back!!!!!!

We need to be up by 40 at halftime!!!!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Monday at 8:41 PM)

I want a bloodbath.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:42 PM)

Them toads can come from behind!!!!!

We need to keep piling it on while we can!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:43 PM)

TCU and bama fans have already started hittin’ the hard liquor!  

Keep it going, Dawgs! Wooooo hooooo!


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 8:43 PM)

Do not let up Dawgs. Run them in the ground on y’all’s way back to Georgia


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:43 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 8:43 PM)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> TCU looks tired on D already...



They just got molly whooped all over the field on that drive


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 8:44 PM)

TinKnocker said:


> I want a bloodbath.


SHOW NO MERCY!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 8:44 PM)

Raylander said:


> This gonna get ugly..


Hope it gets real ugly


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:44 PM)

Y’all should watch the SEC network broadcast with Georgia radio calling the game. Good stuff!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 8:44 PM)

Rackmaster said:


> SHOW NO MERCY!



Put Beck in?


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:45 PM)

Come on Defense get the ball back


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 8:45 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all should watch the SEC network broadcast with Georgia radio calling the game. Good stuff!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Turning over. Thanks!


----------



## bullgator (Monday at 8:45 PM)

We want Beck……we want Beck


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:46 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Them toads can come from behind!!!!!
> 
> We need to keep piling it on while we can!!!!!!


I flatten the tires on their bus. They ain’t leaving.


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 8:46 PM)

bullgator said:


> We want Beck……we want Beck



JT Daniels..


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:47 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## antharper (Monday at 8:48 PM)

Dawgs looking good !


----------



## TomC (Monday at 8:48 PM)

Bought time they call holding.......goodness gracious


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 8:48 PM)

Watching my Dawgs and listening to my Dawgs announcers


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:48 PM)

Come on Dawgs get a stop!!!!


----------



## antharper (Monday at 8:49 PM)

bullgator said:


> We want Beck……we want Beck


You’ll get to see him in the swamp soon enough !


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:49 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:49 PM)

Intercepted!


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 8:49 PM)

Interception


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:49 PM)

Chris Smith with the pick!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 8:49 PM)

Dawgs are tearing up the Frogs...


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:50 PM)

Whoop whoop


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 8:50 PM)

growing up as a Georgia fan before i went to bama, the last couple years has made me happy. Smart is doing something special at Georgia.


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 8:50 PM)

Are we still in the 1st half.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 8:50 PM)

Max forced that one. Trying to make something happen and it cost him.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:50 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:51 PM)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:51 PM)

Keep pounding them


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:52 PM)

Let's go Offense


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:52 PM)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Monday at 8:53 PM)

Good call by Kirby to come out up tempo. Tcu defense is lost lol. Tcu wasn’t ready for this


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:54 PM)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 8:55 PM)

Not a bad holding call. Refs are still letting them play. I haven't seen anything terrible from the refs yet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:55 PM)

Heck of an effort by McConkey


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 8:55 PM)

I think they can run on them all day


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 8:56 PM)

Bennett is on FIRE !!


----------



## TomC (Monday at 8:56 PM)

Bowers is the BEST player in college football.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 8:56 PM)

Yawn. Georgia isnt missing a beat


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:56 PM)

Bowers is a freak!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 8:57 PM)

Dawgs look solid and TCU looks perplexed...


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 8:57 PM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Hunter922 (Monday at 8:57 PM)

BOWERS


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 8:57 PM)

Score again!


----------



## TinKnocker (Monday at 8:57 PM)

Rackmaster said:


> SHOW NO MERCY!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 8:57 PM)

Come on Dawgs score


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 8:58 PM)

Where are all the haters?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Monday at 8:58 PM)

TC Who? The horney toads are getting man handled


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 8:59 PM)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where are all the haters?



Hanging with JiB taking turns sucking each other’s thumbs


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:59 PM)

Big7 said:


> Bennett is on FIRE !!


Looks very comfortable tonight. He’s putting the ball right in the bulls eye! Receivers making some great catches too. Love what I’m see so far. Hope it keeps up.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 8:59 PM)

Player of the first half is either Stetson or Brock for sure.


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 8:59 PM)

TD here will put a hurting on the frawgs


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 8:59 PM)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where are all the haters?


Wonder where the Gumps are


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 8:59 PM)

Dawgs knocking on the door!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:00 PM)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> TC Who? The horney toads are getting man handled


We got to keep it up all game


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 9:00 PM)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where are all the haters?


They gaming.


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:00 PM)

poohbear said:


> Wonder where the Gumps are



Trying to steal a kiss from their sister/aunt


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 9:00 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs knocking on the door!


Burn that clock a little more and walk one in.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:01 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## Duff (Monday at 9:01 PM)

Reece Davis sounds like someone kicked his dog


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 9:01 PM)

poohbear said:


> Wonder where the Gumps are


Looking for peanuts under the bleachers


----------



## Mike 65 (Monday at 9:01 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Bowers is a freak!!!!


He’s a beast!


----------



## James12 (Monday at 9:01 PM)

TCU had no biz being here.


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 9:02 PM)

poohbear said:


> Wonder where the Gumps are


They at Walmart looking at the houndstooth hats


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 9:02 PM)

Hey diddle diddle, straight up the middle every time until the man with the striped shirt raises his arms!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 9:03 PM)

Raylander said:


> Trying to steal a kiss from their sister/aunt


You think the Gumps pull for the Dawgs when their home on the sofa?


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:04 PM)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS!

31-7 nearing the half

Dawgs on  in this first half! This is good for my nerves too! I can relax a little!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:04 PM)

Take your time and score, leave very little on the clock


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 9:04 PM)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:04 PM)

poohbear said:


> You think the Gumps pull for the Dawgs when their home on the sofa?


I’d say they’re preoccupied


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:05 PM)

TD


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:05 PM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 9:06 PM)

Not looking like TCU can come close to closing this gap...the OSU game might have been the game to watch...this one isn't even a battle right now...


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:06 PM)

Rackmaster said:


> TD


You love Hulu to don't you


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:06 PM)

Go Dawgs, shut them down


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:07 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## formula1 (Monday at 9:08 PM)

I think that horned frog is trying to scamper into a hole!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:08 PM)

Big Bear with the sack! Eat, Big Dawg! Eat! 10 yard loss!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:08 PM)

Sack


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 9:08 PM)

They have saban giving halftime report


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:09 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## bilgerat (Monday at 9:09 PM)

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOO!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 9:09 PM)

Another coverage sack. Secondary has certainly done their job. Wonder what the difference is?


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 9:09 PM)

Interception


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:09 PM)

Intercepted!


----------



## bluedog71 (Monday at 9:09 PM)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Not looking like TCU can come close to closing this gap...the OSU game might have been the game to watch...this one isn't even a battle right now...


On the other hand, could have been a wake up call
To them last week as well. Either way it’s a great start!!!

And a interception to add on!!!


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 9:09 PM)

Woooooooo


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:09 PM)

poohbear said:


> They have saban giving halftime report


Prolly gonna cry


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:10 PM)

Just wow


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 9:10 PM)

This is not even close to a game at this point...


----------



## LEGHORN (Monday at 9:10 PM)

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:10 PM)

Need a score here


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 9:10 PM)

Frustration is setting in


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:10 PM)

TD Daaaaaaaaaawwwwwgs!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 9:11 PM)

Yawn...


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 9:11 PM)

Max forced another one into double coverage. He's trying too hard to make things happen. He's feeling the pressure of not performing.


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 9:11 PM)

TD


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 9:11 PM)

Woooohooooo


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 9:11 PM)

That last one was just a bonus!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:11 PM)

125-7 Dawgs on top!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:12 PM)

I’m bout to put the cork back in the bottle. Go make a sammich and hit the rack


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:12 PM)

Whoop whoop


----------



## TomC (Monday at 9:12 PM)

They broke ground about 10 minutes ago on the Mailman's statue!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:12 PM)

Raylander said:


> I’m bout to put the cork back in the bottle. Go make a sammich and hit the rack


Not!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:12 PM)

38-7 Daaaaaaaaawwwgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:12 PM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:13 PM)

And we’re supposed to go to an 8 team play off?!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Monday at 9:13 PM)

Got toe mighty!!! Pile it on!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 9:13 PM)

Dawgs are Huntin tonight


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 9:13 PM)

No way TCU recovers...UGA covers the spread and will likely cover the O/U I'd guess...


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 9:13 PM)

Bennett for Heisman


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:13 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> And we’re supposed to go to an 8 team play off?!


Same ones will be in the there no matter what 8 or 15


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 9:14 PM)

Bullard has a left arm or shoulder hurt


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:14 PM)

Crap! Bullard was going into the locker room with his should looking hurt.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:14 PM)

Don't take your foot off the gas!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Monday at 9:14 PM)

Looks like people are going to get their wish to see Beck play. Stetson will get pulled once we pass 40pts.


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:14 PM)

Dawgs rocking before the half


----------



## turkeykirk (Monday at 9:14 PM)

I’m at an event with my wife listening over the radio on my hearing aids. She would kill me if she knew!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:16 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## Mike 65 (Monday at 9:16 PM)

Kirby got them boys straightened out after last week’s performance.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 9:16 PM)

I'm going to answer emails for work...


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:16 PM)

turkeykirk said:


> I’m at an event with my wife listening over the radio on my hearing aids. She would kill me if she knew!


  You go, boy!


----------



## drhunter1 (Monday at 9:16 PM)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 9:17 PM)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I'm going to answer emails for work...


I’m gonna clean up the kitchen at the half 
Then eat some captain crunch when the 3rd starts


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:17 PM)

Gonna take a shower and come back for the second half


----------



## 00Beau (Monday at 9:17 PM)

Congratulations Dawg fans.  Back to Back is impressive!


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 9:17 PM)

Think the fat lady might be performing at half time.


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 9:17 PM)

turkeykirk said:


> I’m at an event with my wife listening over the radio on my hearing aids. She would kill me if she knew!


Jump up and holler GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:18 PM)

That’s the end of the half

DAWGS ON TOP 38-7

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 9:18 PM)

@Throwback 
Cussing Kirby in the locker room.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Monday at 9:18 PM)

Love it here. Fireworks on every great play tonight. It's better than new years. GO DAWGS.


----------



## Mike 65 (Monday at 9:18 PM)

What a first half!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:19 PM)

Rackmaster said:


> Same ones will be in the there no matter what 8 or 15


Bama Georgia Natty will get old quick


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 9:19 PM)

turkeykirk said:


> I’m at an event with my wife listening over the radio on my hearing aids. She would kill me if she knew!


I would kill my wife for making me miss it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:19 PM)

Lee Corso starting to be made look like a FOOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Monday at 9:19 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> @Throwback
> Cussing Kirby in the locker room.


How bout them fing DAWGS!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:20 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Bama Georgia Natty will get old quick



Bama done crumbled after Kirby came home


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 9:20 PM)

@jiminbogart … I bet you didn’t watch the game long!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:20 PM)

Throwback said:


> I’m gonna clean up the kitchen at the half
> Then eat some captain crunch when the 3rd starts


I’m gonna go trim my toe nails and maybe dust a little around the house.


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 9:20 PM)

For all those interested, Georgia will not be pulling out the bandwagons for this year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 9:21 PM)

turkeykirk said:


> I’m at an event with my wife listening over the radio on my hearing aids. She would kill me if she knew!


She knows.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Monday at 9:21 PM)

toolmkr20 said:


> Looks like people are going to get their wish to see Beck play. Stetson will get pulled once we pass 40pts.


Not a chance. Stetson earned every down tonight! He plays until the clock says zero!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Monday at 9:22 PM)

Raylander said:


> Bama done crumbled after Kirby came home


And why in the world was he even on the TV pregame.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:22 PM)

Dang T done got me wantin’ some Cap’n Crunch!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:22 PM)

Dustin Pate said:


> Not a chance. Stetson earned every down tonight! He plays until the clock says zero!



Yep. He’s playing every down tonight. There is no tomorrow


----------



## Madsnooker (Monday at 9:22 PM)

Mike 65 said:


> Kirby got them boys straightened out after last week’s performance.


Last weeks performance was becuase the team they were playing had the same talent. This week not so much. Dawgs are playing well though. Congrats on the NC!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 9:23 PM)

TCU is a second half team. Heard it on the TV.


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:23 PM)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And why in the world was he even on the TV pregame.



Agreed.

He looks old and worn thin


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 9:23 PM)

trad bow said:


> Bullard has a left arm or shoulder hurt



Yep it was dangling.  Not good.  Hope he is ok.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Monday at 9:24 PM)

What a half!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:24 PM)

turkeykirk said:


> I’m at an event with my wife listening over the radio on my hearing aids. She would kill me if she knew!


That's the way Dawgs roll!


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 9:24 PM)

Nic said. We don’t want none of them frawgs


----------



## Madsnooker (Monday at 9:24 PM)

Just got home and turned the game on. Not much fight in those frogs. Lol


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 9:25 PM)

I hope TCU bounces back in the second half so I can stay interested.


----------



## TinKnocker (Monday at 9:25 PM)

LOOOOL

Pollack sitting right next to Saban and saying GA has taken over college football.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:25 PM)

Raylander said:


> Bama done crumbled after Kirby came home


crumbled? be realistic


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Monday at 9:25 PM)

Madsnooker said:


> Just got home and turned the game on. Not much fight in those frogs. Lol


They ain’t use to the way the SEC plays ball! Big 10 and Big 12 don’t hit like that


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 9:27 PM)

TinKnocker said:


> LOOOOL
> 
> Pollack sitting right next to Saban and saying GA has taken over college football.


You know he felt good saying it too.


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:27 PM)

I had a bull dawg as a child. SOG would kill frogs at the drop of a hat. He would sling em around and rip a leg off just to watch em squirm. Then chomp their head..

2nd half to come


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:27 PM)

Raylander said:


> Yep. He’s playing every down tonight. There is no tomorrow


I think so as well, NFL is watching!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:27 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> crumbled? be realistic



Well, maybe they just wanted to win the sugar bowl this year..

You tell me


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:27 PM)

TinKnocker said:


> LOOOOL
> 
> Pollack sitting right next to Saban and saying GA has taken over college football.


Probability the worst thing to happen for college football


----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 9:28 PM)

30 more minutes! Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 9:28 PM)

elfiii said:


> I hope TCU bounces back in the second half so I can stay interested.


Hush your mouth


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:28 PM)

Rackmaster said:


> I think so as well, NFL is watching!


He’s already earned a shot to hold a clipboard. All else will work itself out


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:29 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Probability the worst thing to happen for college football



You can still come home.. They sell dawgs gear at all academy sports


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 9:29 PM)

The good news is everybody that dressed out will get to play a down or two tonight. That will be big next year when those Frosh are Sophomores who played in a Natty.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:30 PM)

Raylander said:


> Well, maybe they just wanted to win the sugar bowl this year..
> 
> You tell me


Oh no. Alabama lost by a total of 4 points In less than a minute this year. You mean to tell me this Natty wouldn’t be way more exciting if Bama/Georgia weren’t at it? Kirby smart is a young Nick Saban. Georgia May very well be the next Alabama.


----------



## Mike 65 (Monday at 9:30 PM)

Madsnooker said:


> Last weeks performance was becuase the team they were playing had the same talent. This week not so much. Dawgs are playing well though. Congrats on the NC!!!!


Agreed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 9:31 PM)

Raylander said:


> I had a bull dawg as a child. SOG would kill frogs at the drop of a hat. He would sling em around and rip a leg off just to watch em squirm. Then chomp their head..
> 
> 2nd half to come


I had a frog. It would sing and dance for me. But if anyone else was there ......... no dice.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Monday at 9:31 PM)

Nice first half, Go DAWGS, keep pouring it on.


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:31 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Oh no. Alabama lost by a total of 4 points In less than a minute this year. You mean to tell me this Natty wouldn’t be way more exciting if Bama/Georgia weren’t at it? Kirby smart is a young Nick Saban. Georgia May very well be the next Alabama.



Kirby Smart is Kirby Smart..

Don’t fool yourself little buddy


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:31 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> I had a frog. It would sing and dance for me. But if anyone else was there ......... no dice.



Warner Bros frog?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:31 PM)

elfiii said:


> The good news is everybody that dressed out will get to play a down or two tonight. That will be big next year when those Frosh are Sophomores who played in a Natty.


Next year will be scary for college football. So many QB’s declaring for the draft. College football will hopefully be more competitive. If Milroe gets the starting job next year, Bama will be in another pointless bowl game


----------



## Mike 65 (Monday at 9:32 PM)

TinKnocker said:


> LOOOOL
> 
> Pollack sitting right next to Saban and saying GA has taken over college football.


That was classic!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 9:33 PM)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> This is not even close to a game at this point...


It’s kind of game I like


----------



## DAWG1419 (Monday at 9:33 PM)

Go Dawgs keep choppin


----------



## James12 (Monday at 9:33 PM)

Maybe CFP committee will finally realize that playing to the media has only hurt them and their pockets in the long run by these ratings.  Purple Cinderella had no biz being there.  Saban laughing in the studio booth


----------



## DAWG1419 (Monday at 9:33 PM)




----------



## Gbr5pb (Monday at 9:34 PM)

Dang they show a lot of commercials! Should have recorded it and watched in about a hour and a half in the morning


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:34 PM)

James12 said:


> Maybe CFP committee will finally realize that playing to the media has only hurt them and their pockets in the long run by these ratings.  Purple Cinderella had no biz being there.  Saban CRYING in the studio booth




FIFY


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:35 PM)

Raylander said:


> Kirby Smart is Kirby Smart..
> 
> Don’t fool yourself little buddy


Kirby Smart learned under the GOAT. Kirby Smart was under Saban for 4 National Titles. He learned what it took to win, and made it his own. The main difference between the Kirby Smart era and the Mark Richt era is 2 things. Kirby shows emotion on the side line, and Kirby Smart is a Defensive minded head coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 9:36 PM)

Finish them Dawgs!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Monday at 9:36 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Oh no. Alabama lost by a total of 4 points In less than a minute this year. You mean to tell me this Natty wouldn’t be way more exciting if Bama/Georgia weren’t at it? Kirby smart is a young Nick Saban. Georgia May very well be the next Alabama


Yea and if the Texas A M player stayed in bounds Bama would have lost to them and a bad Texas team outplayed them as well. Bama.was not a playoff team thus year.

The championship game was last week


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:36 PM)

James12 said:


> Maybe CFP committee will finally realize that playing to the media has only hurt them and their pockets in the long run by these ratings.  Purple Cinderella had no biz being there.  Saban laughing in the studio booth


Delusional Georgia fans thinking Saban is crying.


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:37 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Kirby Smart learned under the GOAT. Kirby Smart was under Saban for 4 National Titles. He learned what it took to win, and made it his own. The main difference between the Kirby Smart era and the Mark Richt era is 2 things. Kirby shows emotion on the side line, and Kirby Smart is a Defensive minded head coach.



Time will tell. But, as of right now, the argument could be made that CKS was the driving factor of Alabamas success. Mainly bc they suck since he left..


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 9:37 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Next year will be scary for college football. So many QB’s declaring for the draft. College football will hopefully be more competitive. If Milroe gets the starting job next year, Bama will be in another pointless bowl game


Who knows? We lose Bennett and he’s a one of a kind and I don’t know if the kids coming behind him can perform at his level. We could be an 8-4 team next year. Too many unknown unknowns at this point.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:37 PM)

Madsnooker said:


> The championship game was last week.


Bama 100% did not deserve to be in it this year.


----------



## Paymaster (Monday at 9:37 PM)

Dawg Food!!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:38 PM)

elfiii said:


> Who knows? We lose Bennett and he’s a one of a kind and I don’t know if the kids coming behind him can perform at his level. We could be an 8-4 team next year. Too many unknown unknowns at this point.


That’s the beautiful thing about College football.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:38 PM)

Raylander said:


> Time will tell. But, as of right now, the argument could be made that CKS was the driving factor of Alabamas success. Mainly bc they suck since he left..


Bama has sucked since Kirby Smart left? Lay off the whiskey man. You’re sounding stupid


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:38 PM)

Go Dawgs don't let off the gas!!!!

Don't let the toads catch their breath!!!!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:39 PM)

elfiii said:


> Who knows? We lose Bennett and he’s a one of a kind and I don’t know if the kids coming behind him can perform at his level. We could be an 8-4 team next year. Too many unknown unknowns at this point.



Could be all Bennett..

You ever work next to a fella that has no natural ability other than to out work you?

It’ll make you turn it up a notch!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 9:39 PM)

turkeykirk said:


> I’m at an event with my wife listening over the radio on my hearing aids. She would kill me if she knew!


I was at a wedding back when I was in college, on a Saturday...long Catholic wedding in the cathedral in Wichita.  It's not a huge cathedral but there must have been give or take ~500 people there, standing room only...

The priest had a wireless mic because he was moving around, doing the holy water thing, etc.

It got real quiet before a prayer and at just that moment over the sound system came..."And K-State scores on KU!"

Someone in the congregation had a radio listening to the KU K-State game...and his mic picked it up...

Got a good chuckle but I'm sure someone's wife was fuming!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 9:40 PM)

Madsnooker said:


> The championship game was last week.


Yes it was a bad draw to put osu with ga. They should have matched them with Michigan and we would have had 2 good games


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:40 PM)

*2nd half underway*


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:40 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Bama has sucked since Kirby Smart left? Lay off the whiskey man. You’re sounding stupid



Well. They are at home..

Maybe they just lowered the standards since CKS left?


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:41 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:41 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Delusional Georgia fans thinking Saban is crying.


Delusional Bama fans thinking they deserve to be here!


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 9:41 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> @Throwback
> Cussing Kirby in the locker room.


Cussing them out cause that field goal should have been a TD


----------



## antharper (Monday at 9:41 PM)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And why in the world was he even on the TV pregame.


That’s his new job , soon


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 9:41 PM)

Pound them and then pound them some more


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 9:41 PM)

Rackmaster said:


> Delusional Bama fans thinking they deserve to be here!


Them bammers gonna claim another natty cause saban is in the stadium


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 9:42 PM)

Ok don’t play conservative here


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:42 PM)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 9:42 PM)

3 and out for the dawgs. 
Frogs coming back


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:43 PM)

Come on Defense get the ball back


----------



## bluedog71 (Monday at 9:43 PM)

I didn’t think they would come out like that. Don’t take your foot off the gas.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:43 PM)

Raylander said:


> Well. They are at home..
> 
> Maybe they just lowered the standards since CKS left?


at home? huh again man lay off the whiskey. been giving props to georgia all year. 
Having a moron for OC and a drunk for Dc doesnt help. The best christmas gift for bama fans this year was seeing that the moron who would be in the red zone then run the ball 3 times and kick a field goal is getting a new job. The standards at alabama have not changed. Same way we could have been undefeated this year, we could have been a 4 loss team.


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 9:43 PM)

Well crap. 3 and out.


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 9:44 PM)

Well we run run pass


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:44 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:45 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> at home?



If not at home, where are they then?


Deerhunter12454 said:


> drunk for Dc doesnt help



Wish CKS was there, huh..


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 9:46 PM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:46 PM)

Whew,


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:46 PM)

Come on Stet we need another score


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 9:47 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Whew,


Yep, we got lucky on that missed call.


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 9:47 PM)

All right Dawgs let's grind em down


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:47 PM)

Raylander said:


> If not at home, where are they then?
> 
> 
> Wish CKS was there, huh..


Probably at Galletes or Rounders or getting ready for the draft. 

Not at all. I’m super happy Georgia is where they’re at. They were 6 yards away from winning a Natty under Mark Richt.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:47 PM)

Come on Offense put up some more points!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 9:48 PM)

The Original Rooster said:


> Yep, we got lucky on that missed call.


Yes but their O line is holding every play.


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 9:48 PM)

Chris Fowler whining about the no call when AD Mitchell got held last drive and not a word from him.


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 9:48 PM)

I appreciate and am honored that the Bama fans want to post in this thread but let’s all keep it on this game or go start another thread


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:49 PM)

Rackmaster said:


> Delusional Bama fans thinking they deserve to be here!


Where have I said we deserve to be here, pretty sure I’ve said we deserve to not be here. But everyone knows any bama/Georgia game is more exciting then watching Georgia beat up on a joke of a team


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:49 PM)

slow motion said:


> Yes but their O line is holding every play.


And not getting called for it,  no excuses they are letting them play


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 9:49 PM)

Bowers for Heisman 2023!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 9:50 PM)

slow motion said:


> Yes but their O line is holding every play.


So is ours. You know the old adage about holding. It happens on every play, only the most obvious ones are called.


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 9:50 PM)




----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:50 PM)

Boweeeeerrrrrrs!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:50 PM)

greendawg said:


> Bowers for Heisman 2023!!


Best Tight end in college football. Love watching that man work


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:50 PM)




----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:51 PM)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1202292


5-7…….


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 9:51 PM)

How do you miss a facemask that obvious?  TD Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 9:51 PM)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!

45-7 Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Duff (Monday at 9:51 PM)

Yooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 9:51 PM)

Woooooooooo


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:51 PM)

Bowers!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:52 PM)

TD


----------



## Paymaster (Monday at 9:52 PM)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 9:52 PM)

Guess I’m going nite hunting.  
Shot me sone hawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:53 PM)

Don't stop now!!!!!! 

Defense get the ball back!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 9:53 PM)

@jiminbogart another TD!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 9:53 PM)

53 points, only 10 away from the O/U

GA has 1 point per PLAY!  45 points, 45 plays!  Unheard of and that TCU D has to be beaten down...


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:53 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Where have I said we deserve to be here, pretty sure I’ve said we deserve to not be here. But everyone knows any bama/Georgia game is more exciting then watching Georgia beat up on a joke of a team


Just messing with ya! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 9:53 PM)

I want Big Darnell to get a TD here.  He is a huge reason why the Dawgs can do what they do.


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 9:54 PM)

Looks like that two hour nap earlier today is paying off for this old fella. Glad I can watch this.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:54 PM)

Rackmaster said:


> Just messing with ya!
> 
> GO DAWGS


Go Dawgs. Georgia is 2-0 for Nattys since my pops passed.


----------



## TomC (Monday at 9:54 PM)

Reminds me of frawg giggin on golf course ponds as a kid. Not much sport in it!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:54 PM)

Don't let up, don't let the toads catch their breath...... hammer down Dawgs!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 9:55 PM)

And the best part, no controversial calls to speak of. The refs are letting both sides play so that the guys in black and white have minimal impact on the outcome. They're not trying to keep it close for ratings.


----------



## Hunter922 (Monday at 9:56 PM)

Cooked Frog legs all over the field ....GRACIOUS..


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:57 PM)

Come on Defense hammer down


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 9:57 PM)

Get that sack guys!!  Don't relent!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:58 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 9:59 PM)

Don't let up Defense


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 9:59 PM)

Anyone else think the CFP committee Is on crack? This year and the fact they want to go to an 8 team playoff?


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 9:59 PM)

Bear is going to be a great one!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Monday at 10:00 PM)

Hunter922 said:


> Cooked Frog legs all over the field ....GRACIOUS..



Mmmmm tasty too.



GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:00 PM)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:00 PM)

Big Bear eating


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:02 PM)

Keep the foot on the gas!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:02 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Go Dawgs. Georgia is 2-0 for Nattys since my pops passed.


RIP 
Go Dawgs


----------



## bullgator (Monday at 10:02 PM)

Madsnooker said:


> The championship game was last week


I’m pretty sure they weren’t selling NC T-shirts last week.


----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 10:02 PM)

Feed that Bear!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:03 PM)

Man my nerves are shot, I won't relax till it's over.


----------



## LEGHORN (Monday at 10:04 PM)

Browning Slayer said:


> @jiminbogart another TD!!!!


Dude, you should have taken the original bet. Doesn’t even look like it’s gonna be close.


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 10:04 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Man my nerves are shot, I won't relax till it's over.



It’s over


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:05 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Anyone else think the CFP committee Is on crack? This year and the fact they want to go to an 8 team playoff?


I personally don’t want to see it expand. 4 is enough. More games will be more wear and tear on these young men, but the committee isn’t concerned about them. All they see is a way to make more money off of them. I hate seeing the SEC expand too. I’m old school, I don’t like seeing all these ridiculous changes.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:05 PM)

Raylander said:


> It’s over


We need 3 more scores first


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 10:05 PM)

Ohhhh dropped


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:06 PM)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 10:06 PM)

PI


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:07 PM)

Wow


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:07 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:08 PM)

“Allegedly” Georgia was smoking cigars at half time . Got to love it


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:08 PM)

BIG 0


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 10:08 PM)

Big O


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:08 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:09 PM)

Whoop whoop


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:09 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> “Allegedly” Georgia was smoking cigars at half time . Got to love it


I seriously doubt Kirby would put up with that nonsense. After the game, yeah buddy!


----------



## Duff (Monday at 10:09 PM)

I would love to see Jackson get a td. Dgd


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:10 PM)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 10:10 PM)

Can’t let up. Frawgs a 2 bd half team.


----------



## bullgator (Monday at 10:10 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Man my nerves are shot, I won't relax till it's over.


Really?
They lost half their viewing audience before halftime……


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:10 PM)

TD DAAAAAWGS

52-7 Bad Dawgs

MERCY! Refs gonna start throwing white towels in a minute!


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:10 PM)

TD Laddd!!!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:10 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> I seriously doubt Kirby would put up with that nonsense. After the game, yeah buddy!


Agreed, that’s the point of the “allegedly.” But still that mental picture is beautiful


----------



## TomC (Monday at 10:10 PM)

HONKEY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:10 PM)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## marlin (Monday at 10:11 PM)

Touchdown Ladd


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 10:11 PM)

Woooooo


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:11 PM)

GO DAWGS


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 10:11 PM)

We need 3 more TDs just to make sure.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:12 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> We need 3 more TDs just to make sure.


Bet TCU is wishing for a mercy rule right about now


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:12 PM)

Can't stop whats coming...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 10:12 PM)

Oh @jiminbogart we got another one!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 10:13 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> We need 3 more TDs just to make sure.


Or 4


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 10:13 PM)

Dutch said:


> Can't stop whats coming...


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 10:13 PM)

Never would’ve thought this


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 10:13 PM)

Dawgs are going to cover the O/U by themselves in 3 quarters!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:13 PM)

Bowers is just plain good, that’s all I have to say about that


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:14 PM)

Now we need a Defensive TD


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 10:14 PM)

bullgator said:


> Really?
> They lost half their viewing audience before halftime……


Sone of the Frawgs where seen going to the airport. Others passed out drunk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 10:14 PM)

LEGHORN said:


> Dude, you should have taken the original bet. Doesn’t even look like it’s gonna be close.



Smart Dawgs don’t destroy their toys..


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 10:14 PM)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Oops! Please don’t ban me over this!View attachment 1202303


I don't care who you are that's funny right there


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 10:15 PM)

At least make it a game TCU


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:15 PM)

Alright Dawgs get the ball back


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:17 PM)

Dang it


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:18 PM)

Frawg fans going to be crying about this merciless beatdown.
All I can say....
If  ya can't run with the Big Dawg, stay on the porch


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:18 PM)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:18 PM)

If you're the rest of college football, this has to be disconcerting.  The Dawgs will be just as good or better next year.  Losing Darnell will be big, but Bowers, McConkey, AD Mitchell, and Delp will be back.  The tight ends coming in are going to be stout.  There is the possibility of the Dawgs getting the #1 TE,  and they already have the #3 TE and #8 TE in the country.


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 10:20 PM)

SB dun scored 6 TDs 

Move over Herschel. A walk on just took your spot..


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 10:20 PM)

TCU score yet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:21 PM)

*4th qtr*


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:21 PM)

Hmm Heisman hopeful QB's aren't fairing to well against the Dawgs this year.....


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:21 PM)

3 quarters all Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:21 PM)

Raylander said:


> SB dun scored 6 TDs
> 
> Move over Herschel. A walk on just took your spot..


Greatest Dawg ever, if you ask me! Dang sure in the top 2!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 10:22 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Greatest Dawg ever, if you ask me! Dang sure in the top 2!


No contest. SB is THE man


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:22 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Hmm Heisman hopeful QB's aren't fairing to well against the Dawgs this year.....


That’s what I was thinking too


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:22 PM)

1 play for Bennett then send Beck in.


----------



## Mike 65 (Monday at 10:23 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> TCU score yet.


Yep. Waaaayyyyy back in the first quarter


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 10:23 PM)

greendawg said:


> 1 play for Bennett then send Beck in.


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:24 PM)

There it is!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:24 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:25 PM)

Need another score to take the all time points scored in a Natty from 'Bama


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 10:25 PM)

Bennett's out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:25 PM)

Bennett is done!

Let's see Beck score a couple!


----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 10:25 PM)

Appreciate you Bennett! The mail
Man delivered! Go Dawgs


----------



## Dustin Pate (Monday at 10:26 PM)

Amazing job Stetson! What a career.


----------



## bullgator (Monday at 10:26 PM)

greendawg said:


> If you're the rest of college football, this has to be disconcerting.  The Dawgs will be just as good or better next year.  Losing Darnell will be big, but Bowers, McConkey, AD Mitchell, and Delp will be back.  The tight ends coming in are going to be stout.  There is the possibility of the Dawgs getting the #1 TE,  and they already have the #3 TE and #8 TE in the country.


Uh, aren’t you forgetting about Bennett? He’s going to be the hardest to replace….mark my words.


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 10:26 PM)

With class


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:26 PM)

Bennett was a DGD, a better player than I was a fan, for sure.  I gave up on him like everyone else at one time and he made me look like the chump I am.


----------



## Duff (Monday at 10:26 PM)

You da MAN Stetson Bennett!!!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:27 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Hmm Heisman hopeful QB's aren't fairing to well against the Dawgs this year.....


The Mailman has delivered


----------



## Mike 65 (Monday at 10:27 PM)

Awesome job Bennett!
But i think he should finish his last game.


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:27 PM)

Will Bennett get a statue at UGA?

He deserves one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:27 PM)

bullgator said:


> Uh, aren’t you forgetting about Bennett? He’s going to be the hardest to replace….mark my words.


He will be! 
But the Dawgs are starting a run that's gonna be hard to stop!


----------



## bluedog71 (Monday at 10:27 PM)

Bennett is a DGD…. Congrats young man on a heck of a run at UGA. You proved all
The naysayers wrong and just worked.


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 10:27 PM)

He’s going to be recognized as Georgia’s best QB ever.


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:27 PM)

greendawg said:


> Bennett was a DGD, a better player than I was a fan, for sure.  I gave up on him like everyone else at one time and he made me look like the chump I am.


Me too


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:29 PM)

Thank you Stetson Bennett! You stuck around and earned the starting job! And you had everything to do with us winning back-to-back nattys. You are a winner, Stetson! And a true, DGD! Greatest Dawg in my lifetime.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:29 PM)

bullgator said:


> Uh, aren’t you forgetting about Bennett? He’s going to be the hardest to replace….mark my words.


 Even with replacing Bennett, the talent level will better at every offensive group.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:29 PM)

2 Natty's 
Undefeated season 
Should have won the Heisman 

Thank you Stetson, you sir are the man!!!

A true DGD!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 10:30 PM)

I thought Stetson was crazy to come back when he could have gone out on top last year. I had no idea what this year had in store for us. Undefeated National Champions!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:30 PM)

Mike 65 said:


> Awesome job Bennett!
> But i think he should finish his last game.


No have to get started with next qb


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:31 PM)

That was PI all day long


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:32 PM)

Enjoy the last few minutes of this one, my Dawg brothers! This is special!


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:32 PM)

Branson dragging grown men like children!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:32 PM)

Come on Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:32 PM)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS

59-7 but feels like 300-0

What a performance by these warriors!  

*15-0 undefeated SEC and National Champions!

HOW ‘BOUT THEM DANG DAWGS!*


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:32 PM)

40 years of heartbreak...gone with back 2 back Nattys , and a undefeated season.

Its a great time to be a DAWG fan.


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 10:32 PM)

Td dawgs!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 10:32 PM)

greendawg said:


> Even with replacing Bennett, the talent level will better at every offensive group.



Talent only takes a man so far. Effort and work ethic will beat talent

It will be very tough to find a new leader like SB IV


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 10:33 PM)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:33 PM)

Stetson is making a lot of people included myself eat their words.  I’ve called him a game manager for most of his career.


Smart letting second team have fun in the Natty is scary.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 10:33 PM)

@jiminbogart we just scored with our backup QB!!!! What a beat down!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:33 PM)

Way to drive it Beck! 

TD


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 10:33 PM)

59-7 dawgs


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 10:33 PM)

Good job Beck and Robinson!


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 10:34 PM)

Browning Slayer said:


> @jiminbogart we just scored with our backup QB!!!! What a beat down!!


He's the starter now more than likely.


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:34 PM)

Dawgs just broke Bama's record for most points scored ina Natty.


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 10:34 PM)

Shame on Kirby running up the score with the 2nd team.


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:35 PM)

Who would have thought 2 year ago Bennett would deliver us 2 natties


----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 10:35 PM)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 10:35 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> Shame on Kirby running up the score with the 2nd team.


Well, the cheerleaders ain't got helmets! They're about the only ones left!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Monday at 10:35 PM)

Dawgs will never cover the spread


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:35 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> Shame on Kirby running up the score with the 2nd team.


No Mercy.


----------



## Flash (Monday at 10:35 PM)

I just hate UGA wasn't there to see it


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:36 PM)

What a special night to be a Dawg fan!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:36 PM)

Raylander said:


> Talent only takes a man so far. Effort and work ethic will beat talent
> 
> It will be very tough to find a new leader like SB IV


I don’t think so


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:37 PM)

Raylander said:


> Talent only takes a man so far. Effort and work ethic will beat talent
> 
> It will be very tough to find a new leader like SB IV



Those within the program have said Beck in the best backup QB in the country.  He stayed with UGA knowing he will be handed the keys the Ferrari next year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:37 PM)

poohbear said:


> Who would have thought 2 year ago Bennett would deliver us 2 natties


The man has more heart & determination than any player I have seen! 

He deserves to be in the NFL!


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:38 PM)

Man, the highlight reels are going to be insane tomorrow.

Along with all the butthurt for the beatdown of epic proportions given by the Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:38 PM)

Rackmaster said:


> The man has more heart & determination than any player I have seen!
> 
> He deserves to be in the NFL!


And a Heisman!!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Monday at 10:38 PM)

Dutch said:


> Dawgs just broke Bama's record for most points scored ina Natty.


I think this might be some kinda record too!


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:39 PM)

John Cooper said:


> What a special night to be a Dawg fan!!!!



This was weird game where I did not feel the least bit nervous, even when TCU scored so easily.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Monday at 10:39 PM)

Well, my post got removed. As I figured it would. Thank you mods for not banning me…..gotta admit it was funny though!!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:40 PM)

watching georgia win 2 nattys makes watching georgia with joe cox at QB worth it. Growing up a georgia fan watching and feeling all the heart ache makes the last 2 years worth it. Stetson is a DGD. These students at georgia right now are living their best lifes


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:40 PM)

greendawg said:


> Those within the program have said Beck in the best backup QB in the country.  He stayed with UGA knowing he will be handed the keys the Ferrari next year.





greendawg said:


> This was weird game where I did not feel the least bit nervous, even when TCU scored so easily.


I sort of got some bad vibes when they scored so easily


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:40 PM)

poohbear said:


> Who would have thought 2 year ago Bennett would deliver us 2 natties


Hate to toot my own horn, but I’ve always believed in Bennett! I’ve honestly never understood some of the hate he has gotten from some. He goes out there and plays is tail off, and is clutch when needed. Heck of a QB and deserves a shot in the NFL. If that doesn’t work out for him, I hope he comes back and becomes a coach on our coaching staff. Would love for him to be around those young guys. He would be a great coach for us.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:40 PM)

greendawg said:


> This was weird game where I did not feel the least bit nervous, even when TCU scored so easily.


I am to much like Bo$$ and Munson. I am nervous till the clock reads all 00000's


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:41 PM)

TCU has under 200 total yards on offense.


----------



## 1982ace (Monday at 10:42 PM)

How bout them DAWGS?!!!


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:42 PM)

Only thing that would have made this win better....

listening to Munson call it on the radio.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:42 PM)

Dawgs killing that TCU QB with backups! Wow!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:42 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> He would be a great coach for us.


He would be a great QB coach!


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:43 PM)

Georgia sets national title record for points in a game - ESPN Video
					

Georgia RB Branson Robinson's touchdown gives the Bulldogs the most points in a college football national championship game.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:43 PM)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS

65-7 after the missed extra point but still all Dawgs

Branson with a tough run for the score!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:43 PM)

Big Dawg just keeps on eating


----------



## TomC (Monday at 10:43 PM)

MASSACRE


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 10:43 PM)

Mercy


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:43 PM)

Kirby is sending a message this game.  Branson Robinson pretty much untouched for the TD!!!.


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 10:44 PM)

greendawg said:


> TCU has under 200 total yards on offense.


But boys like @mguthrie said they’d throw the ball all over the field..

Weird..


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:44 PM)

Whoop


----------



## Browning Slayer (Monday at 10:44 PM)

Oh my god @jiminbogart we scored again!!!!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 10:44 PM)

And with that UGA covers the O/U ON THIER OWN!

I said this would either be a one score game or a blowout, but I would have never thought it would be this much of a blowout...

Just wow...

Kirby is building a dynasty...


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:44 PM)

Someone tell Kirby to take his foot off TCU’s neck.


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 10:45 PM)

They don’t need to be celebrating. 
Stop the Frawgs!


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:45 PM)

Who else think Kirby is sending a message?


Poke the DAWG, get mauled!


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:45 PM)

John Cooper said:


> I am to much like Bo$$ and Munson. I am nervous till the clock reads all 00000's



Me too 999 times out of 1000, but this game just felt different.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 10:46 PM)

What can you do? 2nd team is in. Can't tell them to move slower.


----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 10:46 PM)

Kirby showing no mercy!


----------



## formula1 (Monday at 10:46 PM)

Is there a mercy rule in football!


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:46 PM)

This is just embarrassing for TCU , we ain’t Michigan Boys


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:46 PM)

Dutch said:


> Who else think Kirby is sending a message?
> 
> 
> Poke the DAWG, get mauled!


he did say they were going hunting tonight!


----------



## Hunter922 (Monday at 10:46 PM)

Leave no doubt..
Time to give out the participation ribbons OSU, Big Blue report to the scorers tent...


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:46 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Someone tell Kirby to take his foot off TCU’s neck.


No.
Crush your opponent, drive him before you, and hear the lamentations of his fans


----------



## DAWG1419 (Monday at 10:46 PM)

Go Dawgs Back2Back


----------



## Duff (Monday at 10:46 PM)

Idk what you do at this point. Tcu, if you take a knee, we will?


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:47 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Someone tell Kirby to take his foot off TCU’s neck.


*FINISH THEM!*


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:47 PM)

greendawg said:


> Me too 999 times out of 1000, but this game just felt different.


just means you were a Georgia fan through all the crap. Bama's kick 6 was the Tennessee game for this Georgia program in 2016


----------



## marlin (Monday at 10:47 PM)

Dutch said:


> Only thing that would have made this win better....
> 
> listening to Munson call it on the radio.


He’s calling it we just can’t hear it


----------



## gma1320 (Monday at 10:47 PM)

I thought this game would be much closer


----------



## poohbear (Monday at 10:48 PM)

greendawg said:


> Kirby is sending a message this game.  Branson Robinson pretty much untouched for the TD!!!.


I think them Frogs have developed non contact syndrome


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:48 PM)

Just savor the win guys!!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Monday at 10:48 PM)

Say what you want about the CFP but who should have been here beside TCU?  Who in the country can beat this team tonight?  Nobody...no team could beat them playing like this tonight...


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:49 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Just savor the win guys!!!!!


I'm savoring it...just like this Bullit bourbon I am drinking


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 10:49 PM)

2nd team boys ain't going to let up. This is their time to play in the national championship game so they're going to be going 100% just like the starters. Whatever happens now is just academic though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:49 PM)

I bet Hairball and Michigan are watching this and probably very happy to be home right now.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Monday at 10:50 PM)

Hang 70 on them!! Show them
They don’t belong!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:50 PM)

I hope Shaq loves eating that horned frog!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:50 PM)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Say what you want about the CFP but who should have been here beside TCU?  Who in the country can beat this team tonight?  Nobody...no team could beat them playing like this tonight...


id agree 1000%. As a bama fan i'd love to see how we'd compete with this team. the Ohio sate game was the natty


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:50 PM)

ESPN commentators are sounding kinda down in the mouth


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 10:52 PM)

Is this a hob nail boot moment


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:52 PM)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Hang 70 on them!! Show them
> They don’t belong!


I think we’ve already proven that.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:52 PM)

Dutch said:


> ESPN commentators are sounding kinda down in the mouth


The committee got exposed again. The NIL deals definitely weren’t to help Georgia and Bama……


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:53 PM)

Watching these younger guys get to play is awesome. You know it means a lot to them.


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:54 PM)

Kirby: “Leave no doubt. Make them remember forever the night they played the Titans.. er.. Dawgs”

*Kirby Smart did not say this as far as I know


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:54 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Watching these younger guys get to play is awesome. You know it means a lot to them.


Giving them this experience in the Natty will make Georgia dangerous for the next 2 years.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:55 PM)

Kirby just got the gatorade bath!

HOW ‘BOUT THEM DAWGS!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 10:55 PM)

Congrats Georgia. B2B.


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 10:56 PM)

Great job Dawgs.
Woooooookk


----------



## Dutch (Monday at 10:56 PM)

Think TCU can make a comeback?

Next year.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Monday at 10:56 PM)

Maybe Pat McAfee will close his trap by midnight.


----------



## LEGHORN (Monday at 10:56 PM)

Congrats Dawgs!!! Nice job!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Monday at 10:56 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> just means you were a Georgia fan through all the crap. Bama's kick 6 was the Tennessee game for this Georgia program in 2016



I still don't understand why Lorenzo Carter was in the back of the end zone. He was a foot higher than anyone else, but he was in the back not the front to knock it down.


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 10:57 PM)




----------



## Mike 65 (Monday at 10:57 PM)

Great game Dawgs! Congratulations B2B!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 10:57 PM)

Boys, I’m sure nuff enjoying this!


----------



## Duff (Monday at 10:58 PM)

Scott Howard said, perfection wears red and black tonight!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 10:59 PM)

GO NATTY DAWGS!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Monday at 11:00 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Boys, I’m sure nuff enjoying this!


Your a great true Ga. DAWG fan !
Do a great job covering plays.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Monday at 11:01 PM)

Congrats on the B2B Championships Dawg Bro’s & Gal’s!


----------



## marlin (Monday at 11:02 PM)

I am proud to be from pierce county. Back to back Nattys from the mailman.


----------



## bilgerat (Monday at 11:02 PM)

B2B Nattys for Charlie... GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 11:03 PM)

Everything came together tonight. Offense, defense, coaching, it all came together for one game at the perfect time. I said I wanted a blowout to keep my heart rate down and I got it!


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 11:04 PM)

This is above awesome. Great night to be a Dawg


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 11:06 PM)




----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 11:06 PM)

Boom Shakalaka! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 11:07 PM)

Raylander said:


> This gonna get ugly..



That happened..


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 11:07 PM)

Hope Bennett gets drafted.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 11:08 PM)

Man 4am is gonna come early, but who cares!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 11:09 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> Your a great true Ga. DAWG fan !
> Do a great job covering plays.


You’re a good dude, Kmac! And I mean that, brother. I’ve always enjoyed your humor. And you brought it again tonight. The world needs to laugh more. Keep on cuttin’ up, Kmac!


----------



## formula1 (Monday at 11:10 PM)

Nothing quite like our repeat Natty Champs!  Let’s go for 3 in 23!


----------



## Dub (Monday at 11:10 PM)

Line made some holes big enough that Stacy Abrams could've waddled through 'em.  Great runs.

Stetson had the time to make some great downfield looks and hurled the rock deftly.

Studs for receivers. 

Defense coverage was on point with the exception of a couple plays....while penetrating and putting pressure on the QB time after time after time.

Dominance on display.

Beat 'em down and kicked 'em around with a hobnail boot. 


Win for the ages. 

B2B stroking.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 11:11 PM)

Not sure who’s more sad tonight, TCU fans, or bama fans!   

I gotta watch Paul Finebaum tomorrow


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 11:13 PM)

Stetson is the offensive MVP!


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 11:13 PM)

Dutch said:


> Only thing that would have made this win better....
> 
> listening to Munson call it on the radio.


He did but we’ll all have to cross over to the other side to hear it.


----------



## K80 (Monday at 11:16 PM)

Go Dawwwwwwwgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 11:17 PM)

*15-0 and still runnin’ the show!*

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## Dub (Monday at 11:17 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Not sure who’s more sad tonight, TCU fans, or bama fans!
> 
> I gotta watch Paul Finebaum tomorrow




Thought it was funny, though.....Saban did make it to the Natty after all.....as a red-faced analyst.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 11:18 PM)

The things I’d do to be a student in Georgia and be down town right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 11:19 PM)

65 is the most points ever scored in a national championship and playoffs!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 11:20 PM)

Dub said:


> Thought it was funny, though.....Saban did make it to the Natty after all.....as a red-faced analyst.


There’s not a true Alabama fan out there right now that’s Sad it came back to the SEC. The worst thing College Football did was have Saban as an analyst.


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 11:21 PM)

Good night National Champions !!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Monday at 11:23 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> There’s not a true Alabama fan out there right now that’s Sad it came back to the SEC. The worst thing College Football did was have Saban as an analyst.




My concern level over anything Sabam-related couldn't be lower.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 11:23 PM)

Dub said:


> My concern level over anything Sabam-related couldn't be lower.


After tonight I wouldn’t blame you.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Monday at 11:27 PM)




----------



## elfiii (Monday at 11:29 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> The things I’d do to be a student in Georgia and be down town right now.


BTDT. I’ll pass. It’s pure bedlam.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 11:31 PM)

elfiii said:


> BTDT. I’ll pass. It’s pure bedlam.


Imagine you were in your 20’s going to the school that just won a Natty. Campus wide party


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 11:31 PM)

Dub said:


> My concern level over anything Sabam-related couldn't be lower.


CKS has taken the Saban Process to the next level.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Monday at 11:31 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Not sure who’s more sad tonight, TCU fans, or bama fans!
> 
> I gotta watch Paul Finebaum tomorrow



Maybe Bammer fans, but not Bama fans  -Not this one at least!

Proud of the Dawgs! Well deserved.
Dominance on display tonight.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 11:33 PM)

elfiii said:


> CKS has taken the Saban Process to the next level.


Don’t think he’d be upset handing the torch to one of his Assistant coaches. You know that old man is proud of him


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Monday at 11:34 PM)

Dominating performance!! Back to back Natty’s! GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 11:36 PM)

Good night my Dawg loving friends


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 11:36 PM)

Geffellz18 said:


> Maybe Bammer fans, but not Bama fans  -Not this one at least!
> 
> Proud of the Dawgs! Well deserved.
> Dominance on display tonight.


I know, bud. I should’ve been clearer. I’m talking about those hateful ones that call the Finebaum show and constantly talk bad about Georgia. Most of y’all around here are cool.


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 11:39 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Don’t think he’d be upset handing the torch to one of his Assistant coaches. You know that old man is proud of him


CKS was a good coach when Saban hired him and he learned a lot from CNS. The one thing that has made Saban such a success is his ability to recognize talent followed by his ability to coach up that talent. CKS is a graduate of the Coach Nick Saban doctorate in football coaching program. 

There are other graduates from that program but none have achieved the success of Smart.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 11:46 PM)

Still watching the interviews! I love it!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Monday at 11:47 PM)

Congratulations dawgs!


----------



## TinKnocker (Monday at 11:49 PM)

TinKnocker said:


> I want a bloodbath.


Wish granted.


----------



## TinKnocker (Monday at 11:50 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> 65 is the most points ever scored in a national championship and playoffs!
> 
> View attachment 1202310


Nebraska scored 62 on Florida in 1995.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Monday at 11:53 PM)

elfiii said:


> CKS was a good coach when Saban hired him and he learned a lot from CNS. The one thing that has made Saban such a success is his ability to recognize talent followed by his ability to coach up that talent. CKS is a graduate of the Coach Nick Saban doctorate in football coaching program.
> 
> There are other graduates from that program but none have achieved the success of Smart.


You put in words better than what I’ve been trying to say all year.


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 11:55 PM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> You put in words better than what I’ve been trying to say all year.


Saban will go down in history as one of the 5 greatest college football coaches of all time. He outranks the Bear now in my opinion and that’s saying a lot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 11:55 PM)

TinKnocker said:


> Nebraska scored 62 on Florida in 1995.


62 is less than 65. I said most points!


----------



## TinKnocker (Tuesday at 12:00 AM)

Silver Britches said:


> 62 is less than 65. I said most points!


But the graphic didn’t mention it. Which was odd. And that’s my point.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Tuesday at 12:01 AM)

elfiii said:


> Saban will go down in history as one of the 5 greatest college football coaches of all time. He outranks the Bear now in my opinion and that’s saying a lot.


College football was different now than it was when Bear was head couch. He had more scholarships than Saban. Took 30* years for Bear to do what Saban did in less than that. I don’t see Saban retiring before his contract is up.


----------



## elfiii (Tuesday at 12:02 AM)

UGA most points scored in the first quarter of an NC game. The stats just keep piling up.


----------



## elfiii (Tuesday at 12:03 AM)

elfiii said:


> UGA most points scored in the first quarter of an NC game. The stats just keep piling up.


I suspect he’s got at least one more Natty in him.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Tuesday at 12:04 AM)

Stetson Bennet is the new Aj Mccaron.


----------



## elfiii (Tuesday at 12:08 AM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Stetson Bennet is the new Aj Mccaron.


Only better.  

He’s still not going to get any respect from the pros. He will have to prove himself again. I see him as a Drew Brees on steroids.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Tuesday at 12:16 AM)

elfiii said:


> Only better.
> 
> He’s still not going to get any respect from the pros. He will have to prove himself again. I see him as a Drew Brees on steroids.


he's definitely special


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Tuesday at 12:23 AM)

As big as college football has become and more specifically recruiting on the national level, it’s good to see two GA grown boys named mvp on both sides of the ball.


----------



## James12 (Tuesday at 12:28 AM)

elfiii said:


> Saban will go down in history as one of the 5 greatest college football coaches of all time. He outranks the Bear now in my opinion and that’s saying a lot.



Bear did it when he could sign every recruit in the country as keep away from other schools.  Saban and KS are doing it in an era that’s far more difficult and competitive (just my opinion though).


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 12:28 AM)

That was fun! Still watching some interviews!


----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 12:29 AM)




----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Tuesday at 12:32 AM)

The beautiful thing about the Natty is we have almost 9 months until college football season starts. Until then it’s time to fish, chase thunder birds and before we know it deer season starts up again. But we also have 8.5 months of if’s


----------



## Tentwing (Tuesday at 12:33 AM)

Talk about sportsmanship  …… J-Pod pulled his last college point after kick hard LEFT ……… in honor of “the“ Ohio State kicker


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 12:37 AM)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> The beautiful thing about the Natty is we have almost 9 months until college football season starts. Until then it’s time to fish, chase thunder birds and before we know it deer season starts up again. But we also have 8.5 months of if’s


Yes, sir. But It’ll be here before we know it. Hard to believe how fast 2022 went by. Time sure does fly.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Tuesday at 12:44 AM)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir. But It’ll be here before we know it. Hard to believe how fast 2022 went by. Time sure does fly.


time flies by when youre having fun


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 1:56 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612614416213725188

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612622954239758338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612644734333517824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612653423249489922


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 2:00 AM)

Click to view a larger version. That look on Saban's face!  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612643928087347201


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 2:29 AM)

Good read! Sweet headline! https://www.frogsowar.com/2023/1/9/23547763/tcu-7-georgia-65-devastation-national-championship



> The score was 10-7. Birds were singing, life was simple, milk was 25 cents a gallon...approximately six eternities later, the Bulldogs had amassed an additional eight (8) TDs in one of the most lopsided college football games of all time.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Tuesday at 3:55 AM)

Silver Britches said:


> I know, bud. I should’ve been clearer. I’m talking about those hateful ones that call the Finebaum show and constantly talk bad about Georgia. Most of y’all around here are cool.



I know bud-All in good fun!
I submit that those types of fans-regardless of the team they support need to get a life outside of hanging all of their feelings/emotions on the way a team/game/season goes!
Nothing wrong with getting into the game and riding the highs & lows-But when it’s over, get back to reality!
I don’t watch it anywhere near regularly, but the few times I have, Finebaum’s show sounded like the Jerry Springer show of the college football airwaves, ….
And agreed, the Bammer fans that call in make no reservations for supporting the stereotype, therefore embarrassing themselves & the majority of the otherwise sane fan base!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Tuesday at 6:07 AM)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all should watch the SEC network broadcast with Georgia radio calling the game. Good stuff!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


I tried that and really wanted to hear Scott Howard calling the game. I found that split screen to be very distracting.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Tuesday at 6:15 AM)

Great game, DAWGs were tuned in.  I believe TCU was in over their head.  Back to Back, gotta start hunting for next year.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Tuesday at 6:21 AM)

Gbr5pb said:


> Dang they show a lot of commercials! Should have recorded it and watched in about a hour and a half in the morning


Way too many commercials. It’s all about ad revenue. There was once discussion about ways to shorten college games. One way would be to limit the number of ads during the game. The players just stand around until the tv time out is over.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Tuesday at 6:29 AM)

The Original Rooster said:


> And the best part, no controversial calls to speak of. The refs are letting both sides play so that the guys in black and white have minimal impact on the outcome. They're not trying to keep it close for ratings.


First game I’ve watched in a long time where the previous play wasn’t under further review. It was nice.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Tuesday at 6:37 AM)

1eyefishing said:


> Maybe Pat McAfee will close his trap by midnight.


That dude is seriously annoying.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Tuesday at 7:23 AM)

Who is he anyway? And if I was going to be on national tv I wouldn’t wear pants with holes in them.


----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 7:25 AM)

Baroque Brass said:


> Who is he anyway? And if I was going to be on national tv I wouldn’t wear pants with holes in them.


Just another MORON, that's the style these days!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Tuesday at 7:27 AM)

Rackmaster said:


> Just another MORON, that's the style these days!


Maybe if you’re in high school.


----------



## BeerThirty (Tuesday at 7:32 AM)

Last night's game was an embarrassment to NCAAF. I don't have the answer, but it is the result of a botched ranking system and a laughable CFP. UGA deserved a better opponent and so did the fans. I turned the game off partially into the 2nd quarter when I realized it was going to be a blowout. And to add insult to injury, UGA puts in their 2nd stringers in the dogone national championship game!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 7:47 AM)

BeerThirty said:


> Last night's game was an embarrassment to NCAAF. I don't have the answer, but it is the result of a botched ranking system and a laughable CFP. UGA deserved a better opponent and so did the fans. I turned the game off partially into the 2nd quarter when I realized it was going to be a blowout. And to add insult to injury, UGA puts in their 2nd stringers in the dogone national championship game!!


When you lose 2 or more games in your conference and don't make it/win your Conference Championship you don't deserve to be in the playoffs or Natty Game!

When they go to a bigger CFB Playoff Bracket it should stop all the whining from teams that can't win in their Conference!

The outcomes will STILL be the same UGA, BAMA, tOSU, & some other team!

I would put Clemson in there but they have taken a nose dive as of late, hopefully Dabo can turn it around!


----------



## TinKnocker (Tuesday at 7:57 AM)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> As big as college football has become and more specifically recruiting on the national level, it’s good to see two GA grown boys named mvp on both sides of the ball.


Per capita, the state of GA has the most 4 and 5 star recruits in the country. Which is why UGA was a sleeping giant. Kirby woke the giant.


----------



## BeerThirty (Tuesday at 7:58 AM)

Rackmaster said:


> When you lose 2 or more games in your conference and don't make it/win your Conference Championship you don't deserve to be in the playoffs or Natty Game!


The national championship game should be the best two teams, period. And I just don't think TCU was #2. I have no problem with a 2-loss team making it in a playoff format. Again, I'm not saying I have the answer, but what we saw last night wasn't it. Honestly, I favor an NFL-style format.


----------



## TinKnocker (Tuesday at 7:59 AM)

Rackmaster said:


> When they go to a bigger CFB Playoff Bracket it should stop all the whining from teams that can't win in their Conference!
> 
> The outcomes will STILL be the same UGA, BAMA, tOSU, & some other team!


Can you imagine the "SEC fatigue" and whining when we get a 12 team playoff and the final bracket of 4 is all SEC teams. It's gonna be hilariously glorious.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 8:07 AM)

BeerThirty said:


> Last night's game was an embarrassment to NCAAF. I don't have the answer, but it is the result of a botched ranking system and a laughable CFP. UGA deserved a better opponent and so did the fans. I turned the game off partially into the 2nd quarter when I realized it was going to be a blowout. And to add insult to injury, UGA puts in their 2nd stringers in the dogone national championship game!!


Yeah.... It was Awesome. I didn’t turn off 1 second of it. Say what you want about TCU. They played their way in by not losing. Does everyone seem to forget they just beat Michigan?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Tuesday at 8:10 AM)

Lol... the whining from bama and osu fans this morning is hilarious. Not on here per se, but FB is covered up with whining this morning. That hit was targeting, we were better with 2 losses........ blah......blah.....blah.....


----------



## Throwback (Tuesday at 8:19 AM)

BeerThirty said:


> I have no problem with a 2-loss BAMA  team making it in a playoff format.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Throwback (Tuesday at 8:20 AM)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol... the whining from bama and osu fans this morning is hilarious. Not on here per se, but FB is covered up with whining this morning. That hit was targeting, we were better with 2 losses........ blah......blah.....blah.....


“Kirby was built by bama so we won another natty”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 8:26 AM)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol... the whining from bama and osu fans this morning is hilarious. Not on here per se, but FB is covered up with whining this morning. That hit was targeting, we were better with 2 losses........ blah......blah.....blah.....


----------



## elfiii (Tuesday at 8:31 AM)

Silver Britches said:


> Click to view a larger version. That look on Saban's face!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612643928087347201


----------



## elfiii (Tuesday at 8:33 AM)

BeerThirty said:


> The national championship game should be the best two teams, period. And I just don't think TCU was #2. I have no problem with a 2-loss team making it in a playoff format. Again, I'm not saying I have the answer, but what we saw last night wasn't it. Honestly, I favor an NFL-style format.



In every sport in this country except CFB rankings are determined by win/loss records. TCU earned their way into the Natty game and they proved it when they beat Michigan.


----------



## Throwback (Tuesday at 8:33 AM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 8:49 AM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 9:14 AM)

BeerThirty said:


> The national championship game should be the best two teams, period. And I just don't think TCU was #2. I have no problem with a 2-loss team making it in a playoff format. Again, I'm not saying I have the answer, but what we saw last night wasn't it. Honestly, I favor an NFL-style format.


They beat Michigan, no matter if it was TCU or Michigan outcome would be the same! 

One guaranteed way to be in the Natty Game.....DON'T LOSE!


----------



## bullgator (Tuesday at 9:18 AM)

But I’m the only one that had enough confidence in them to make a bet!…..even giving up the points.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 9:26 AM)

bullgator said:


> But I’m the only one that had enough confidence in them to make a bet!…..even giving up the points.


So you took Jim's initial bet? Why is he still around?


----------



## alphachief (Tuesday at 9:27 AM)

Congrats Dawg fans.  Way to finish a championship season with a huge exclamation mark win!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Tuesday at 9:32 AM)

Rackmaster said:


> They beat Michigan, no matter if it was TCU or Michigan outcome would be the same!
> 
> One guaranteed way to be in the Natty Game.....DON'T LOSE!


Al Davis said it best. "Just win baby".
Folks can play "what if" all they like but victory trumps all arguments.


----------



## bullgator (Tuesday at 9:32 AM)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you took Jim's initial bet? Why is he still around?


I didn’t say the bet….I said a bet. I did tell you those 2-3 stars couldn’t hang 4 quarters with Georgia’s 4-5 stars. TCU isn’t even OSU caliber talent. Those big12 schools only play offense, but rarely have good defenses. SEC teams play both sides of the ball.


----------



## JustUs4All (Tuesday at 9:39 AM)

TinKnocker said:


> Can you imagine the "SEC fatigue" and whining when we get a 12 team playoff and the final bracket of 4 is all SEC teams. It's gonna be hilariously glorious.



My guess is that in the  new format THEY will try to have an SEC bracket and an All Others bracket, thereby forcing the SEC teams to kill off one another.  LOL


----------



## bullgator (Tuesday at 9:47 AM)

JustUs4All said:


> My guess is that in the  new format THEY will try to have an SEC bracket and an All Others bracket, thereby forcing the SEC teams to kill off one another.  LOL


That’s called the regular season


----------



## kmckinnie (Tuesday at 9:49 AM)

The system is fine. Can’t please everyone. Everyone was in the playoffs when the season started. Only 4 made it. 
Plain and simple.


----------



## kmckinnie (Tuesday at 9:51 AM)

The top SEC teams would of all beat TCU.


----------



## JustUs4All (Tuesday at 10:23 AM)

bullgator said:


> That’s called the regular season



Yes and THEY would like to see it extended to avoid a 3 or 4 SEC team final four.  LOL


----------



## bullgator (Tuesday at 10:29 AM)

JustUs4All said:


> Yes and THEY would like to see it extended to avoid a 3 or 4 SEC team final four.  LOL


I would guy you’re right. That’s when the SEC commissioner needs to have a say.


----------



## brownceluse (Tuesday at 10:51 AM)

How bout dem Dawgs?!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 10:57 AM)

Good morning and GOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## doenightmare (Tuesday at 11:09 AM)

Congrats to our dawg bros. That was a beat down last night. 2 Natty's in a row is impressive.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 11:41 AM)

We're missing something in this thread.. Where did he go? @jiminbogart??


----------



## Baroque Brass (Tuesday at 11:51 AM)

If not for that one breakdown in pass coverage, would TCU have even scored?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 12:02 PM)

Baroque Brass said:


> If not for that one breakdown in pass coverage, would TCU have even scored?


Nope!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Tuesday at 12:07 PM)

Baroque Brass said:


> If not for that one breakdown in pass coverage, would TCU have even scored?


The Dawgs came out hot and got hotter...there was no stopping them last night, I don't care who the team was...there was no team in the NCAA that could have beaten them last night...they could have beaten half the NFL last night...certainly the Falcons...


----------



## Hunter922 (Tuesday at 12:10 PM)

kmckinnie said:


> The top SEC teams would of all beat TCU.


And OSU and Big Blue...boom


----------



## kmckinnie (Tuesday at 12:38 PM)

Hunter922 said:


> And OSU and Big Blue...boom Shak Alaca


FIFY


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 1:02 PM)

Kermit is taking this pretty hard.


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 2:09 PM)

Make it full screen by clicking the square in the lower right corner AFTER clicking the play button. I'd say this pretty much sums up last nights game!


----------



## gacowboy (Tuesday at 2:22 PM)

greendawg said:


> Kirby is sending a message this game.  Branson Robinson pretty much untouched for the TD!!!.


He's going to be an amazing RB !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 2:34 PM)

Silver Britches said:


> Make it full screen by clicking the square in the lower right corner AFTER clicking the play button. I'd say this pretty much sums up last nights game!


It wasn't posted to Youtube when I saw it!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Tuesday at 6:16 PM)

They home now. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Tentwing (Tuesday at 6:32 PM)




----------



## kmckinnie (Tuesday at 6:36 PM)

Tentwing said:


> View attachment 1202445


So sports guy just said something like  well he MAY go in the draft. Somebody may can use him. 

This guy still can’t get any Recognition for his skills.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Tuesday at 6:37 PM)

BeerThirty said:


> Last night's game was an embarrassment to NCAAF. I don't have the answer, but it is the result of a botched ranking system and a laughable CFP. UGA deserved a better opponent and so did the fans. I turned the game off partially into the 2nd quarter when I realized it was going to be a blowout. And to add insult to injury, UGA puts in their 2nd stringers in the dogone national championship game!!


And still rolled on em


----------



## elfiii (Tuesday at 6:43 PM)

JustUs4All said:


> Yes and THEY would like to see it extended to avoid a 3 or 4 SEC team final four.  LOL



They - "We're gonna lock the SEC in a room. The last team not dead makes it to the playoffs".


----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 6:52 PM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 6:53 PM)




----------



## Resica (Tuesday at 7:14 PM)

Wow. What a stomping. Congrats to you Georgia fans!


----------



## Resica (Tuesday at 7:18 PM)

I must admit I turned on Maine Cabin Masters before half when I knew it wasn't gonna be close.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Tuesday at 8:35 PM)

elfiii said:


> They - "We're gonna lock the SEC in a room. The last team not dead makes it to the playoffs".


And will still win


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Tuesday at 11:59 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612679674928443395


----------



## Silver Britches (Wednesday at 3:29 PM)

Still enjoying this one! What a show we saw Monday night!

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT EVERYBODY!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Wednesday at 5:31 PM)

17 straight wins, going back to last season. That’s pretty cool!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Wednesday at 5:34 PM)

Just heard them booodawgs scored in the first half 38 points on 38 plays


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Wednesday at 5:35 PM)

DAWG1419 said:


> Just heard them bulldogs scored in the first half 38 points on 38 plays


And into the second half it was 45 in 45!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Thursday at 12:49 AM)




----------



## MudDucker (Thursday at 5:34 AM)

If you looked up Frog Stomping, you would see a replay of this game.  That had the most dominating win ever in the Natty.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Thursday at 6:07 AM)

To me that was the best the Dawgs played all season. Offense and defense played like a championship team. A fitting end to a great season. Is it September yet?


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Thursday at 7:28 AM)




----------



## elfiii (Thursday at 9:42 AM)

Baroque Brass said:


> To me that was the best the Dawgs played all season. Offense and defense played like a championship team. A fitting end to a great season. Is it September yet?



Yep. The only mistakes were the blown coverage in the 1st quarter that set up the Frawgs lone score but Javon more than made up for that and then the 3 and out to start the 3rd quarter. Other than that it was a perfect game.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Thursday at 10:14 AM)

elfiii said:


> Yep. The only mistakes were the blown coverage in the 1st quarter that set up the Frawgs lone score but Javon more than made up for that and then the 3 and out to start the 3rd quarter. Other than that it was a perfect game.


It was a perfect game. It's hard to be look back and pick, but it kills me that we had so many poor performances early in the year against teams that the score should have mirrored this championship game. I openly called out the coaching staff on a number of game day threads. I hope this coming season they play with the intensity of this game. It is a whole lot more fun when the game is well out of reach late in the game instead of sweating beating a sup-par team.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Thursday at 12:26 PM)

It was nice to sit back and watch the Dawgs cruise to a Natty.


----------



## Silver Britches (Thursday at 1:21 PM)

TCU player says we didn't do anything special. They kept beating THEMSELVES up!


----------



## Rackmaster (Thursday at 2:02 PM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Thursday at 2:02 PM)




----------



## Silver Britches (Thursday at 6:35 PM)

Before the championship game! He knew they were about to destroy TCU. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612614629795971072


----------



## elfiii (Yesterday at 4:17 PM)




----------



## Silver Britches (Yesterday at 4:29 PM)

elfiii said:


> View attachment 1202999


And whipped them good!


----------



## brownceluse (Yesterday at 6:57 PM)

Boom Shakalaka! I could REPEAT that every day! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Today at 1:43 AM)

Holy cow!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Today at 2:37 PM)

Georgia Bulldogs national championship parade Today!






*GO DAWGS!!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Today at 3:14 PM)

Where have we seen this before!


----------

